# H1B Visa rejected



## vaishu (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi,
I had filed for H1B visa in 2010 and it got rejected in Kolkata embassy. All my documents were fine but however for my bad luck it got rejected . My Employer decided to fight the case with USCIS. I came to know from my employer a month back that USCIS gave the explanation for the rejection of my visa and from their explanation we came to know that some of the contents mentioned in the Project letter were misunderstood by them.

So, Now my employer has assured me saying that the case will get over in 1 more month and I shall be granted my rejected H1B visa of 2010.

I am in a dilemma  whether to file a new H1B visa this year or wait for one more month and also if they grant me visa almost 2 years period of the visa will be already over. So will they grant a new visa or the same old one.

Thanks


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Sorry - but there seem to be three sides to this story - your's, your employer's and USCIS's. There is no way for an outsider to give adive. BTW - YOU cannot file for H1B.


----------

